# What does the army do



## tyguy (11 Aug 2005)

i was just wondering what u do when u join the army i am not that sure and does the army have dif things u can do like computers and stuff like that if u guys could let me that would be great    

                                                                                                             thanx for the info its a big help thanx agin


----------



## Blakey (11 Aug 2005)

The army has many trades, you have to be specific.


----------



## bob the piper (11 Aug 2005)

Wow, umm... I don't even know where to start.  :-\

Tyguy, have you checked out www.forces.gc.ca?


----------



## RangerRay (11 Aug 2005)

We close with, and destroy the enemy.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Aug 2005)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> We close with, and destroy the enemy.



Why thats the infantry my fine sir! Army isnt all infantry, although it IS the focal point.


----------



## RangerRay (11 Aug 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Why thats the infantry my fine sir! Army isnt all infantry, although it IS the focal point.



Oops!  My mistake... :-[

Guess you can tell I'm a little biased...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Aug 2005)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Oops!  My mistake... :-[
> 
> Guess you can tell I'm a little biased...



Arent we all?!  ;D


----------



## patrick666 (11 Aug 2005)

I think he's talking about off-duty activities like the gym or movies or whatever...

The army has a lot of cheap ways to keep their soldiers entertained. Someone else could probably elaborate more than I, as it is just way too early, but if not seize the iniative and phone your nearest recruiting office. Another option is to use the search function and look through the forum database for a relevant posting. 

As far as I know, a gym membership is 5$/month and you can do whatever you want in it. There's all sorts of things for you to do... 

Cheers


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> As far as I know, a gym membership is 5$/month and you can do whatever you want in it. There's all sorts of things for you to do...
> 
> Cheers



I do not know of any other bases, but the base gym here in Halifax(Stadacona) will not accept the monthly payments, only the annual fee of $66.


----------



## Acorn (12 Aug 2005)

tyguy said:
			
		

> i was just wondering what u do when u join the army i am not that sure and does the army have dif things u can do like computers and stuff like that if u guys could let me that would be great
> 
> thanx for the info its a big help thanx agin



If u r going to use computers and stuff, like, u need to use English, cuz the army duznt want u guys to speek MSN and s**t.


----------



## McG (12 Aug 2005)

Tyler,
A quick look at your two posts suggests that you have not done much of your own investigation.  Try some of these links:

Recruiting Forum Introduction and FAQ: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/home_e.asp
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/careers/index_e.asp
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/home.asp?FlashEnabled=1&
http://www.google.ca/

Once you've done some reading, feel free to come back with any questions you still have, but do ensure that they are clear as to what you want to know (unlike the question at top).


----------

